# tire pressure for plowig ?



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, what tire pressure would you guys recommend, that i run on my rincon 650 atv with 26x10x12 itp mudlite tires, for plowing snow on pavement during the winter time ?


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Use whatever it says on the sidewall of the tire.............


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I run 4psi in mine all year. Same atv and tires.


----------

